# Ya got me thinking...



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Being I live in the "great" state of New Jersey, I can now buy my final handgun on the 3 permits I was approved for. (you can only buy 1 every 30 days). So I've been looking on the internet for a couple of days on what I may be interested in, so many 9mm's & 45's out there. Then this morning I read DJ niners most recent blog on( The World of Handguns in the 80's), the juices started to flow again. A nice 2&1/2" or 4" barreled wheel gun in 45 acp or 357,38+P would be mighty fine especially if it wasn't your typical 5 or 6 rounder. So I'm thinking on the lines of the S&W Nightguard M325(45acp 6 rd.) or a 386 in 7 or 8 rd. configuration. Any thoughts, pro's & con's? Thanks DJ niner.:smt023


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Buy a python

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------

